# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Alternatives to Blueboard

## Mello

Hey all, 
I'm looking at cladding the outside of a new house with some kind of lightweight cladding that can give a rendered look. Of course there's blueboard, but I've also see some houses going up with a light aqua-green panel which looks to be a lot thicker than the blueboard fc sheets. If anyone know's what this is or can provide other suggestions then I'd be grateful. I've also thought about Hebel but it's too heavy for my purposes. 
I'm worried about getting a good quality finish on the blueboard becasue I'll be using a timber frame with no eaves, so the sun sun will at times glance the wall surface and bring out any warping or poor finishing - is this something to worry about? 
Cheers,
Mello

----------


## ausdesign

Have a look at Masterwall.
If your looking at thermal insulation as well this may be an option .

----------


## TermiMonster

Sounds like eziclad or insulclad or one of those. (polystyrene sheet with rendered finish.)
TM

----------


## ausdesign

:Brava:

----------


## dazzler

http://www.nuplexconstruction.com.au...lad_ECS_lr.pdf   :2thumbsup:

----------


## Mello

Thanks fellas. Any opinions on which is the way to go or which to avoid?

----------


## bugsy

i have been looking at these panels for a long time now and i have found koolwall to be around $40.00 sq mtr with fixing screws. 
i think masterwall was around $60.00, unitex $80 ish, insulcad $ 70 ish 40mm, 2.5 x 1.2 sheets
but that is in my area.
Exin , is another 
I have an addition onto a conite walls so i need 40mm sheets to bring the walls out from the  new studs .
Then on the back wall i am going to blueboard it.

----------


## Kevee

I have been looking for a similar type of product. But because I am really looking for a good thermal rating I have moved away from the Blueboard style FC sheets.  
Looked at systems like the Masterwall mentioned above but from what I can see Polystyrene based cladding is not great for fire resistance and also has a lower thermal rating than polyurethane based cladding. It is also about $40sqm for the cladding with a bit more for glue etc.  
The thermal rating on a blueboard is negligible, on Masterwall it is only R1.3 for 50mm, whereas the Polyurethane Five Start Thermal Foam is R3.0 for 40mm. It also needs to be rendered. I haven't used this and am desperate to find people that have used it. On paper it looks like a good alternative and given the greater attention given by govts to things like BASIX I wonder if this will become more the norm.

----------


## tafster

Exin board?

----------


## bugsy

> Exin board?

  http://www.exin.com.au/

----------

